# My foam gravestones



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here are some tombstones I made out of foam. They are fun to make and the kids love them (custom epitaphs).

Pictures by cadebrandon74 - Photobucket


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow.. Nice job! Keep those kids involved.. someone has to take over when us old folks can't do it anymore lol


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Those tombstones are GREAT! 
Nice job on the painting/weathering look!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Verrrrrrry nice!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Very, VERY nice. You have the knack for painting that I envy oh so much.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW!!! Nicely done!

Care to share a How-To?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Those are just awesome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

wow! nice job! I think I'll have to better prepare my tombstones next year when I have time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

real nice looking tombstones dr73
great job with the kids


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice. Great painting on them.looks like real stone.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent job......they're beautiful!


----------

